# Dynamische Webseiten auslesen



## Kele87 (21. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich hoffe mal die Frage passt in die Kategorie.
Ich möchte irgendwie Daten von dynamischen Webseiten auslesen.

Um genau zu sein handelt es sich um folgenden Link:

http://stats.dota2.be/matchstats/32...5&mDataProp_6=6&mDataProp_7=7&_=1342899994462

Irgendwie möchte ich in der Lage sein den String den der Browser hier zurückgibt auch in meinem Programm zu verwenden.
Wenn ich iDisplayStart und iDisplayLength verändere sollten (wie auch im browser) die werte auch in meinem programm angepasst werden (und somit ein anderer string erzeugt werden)
zu erwähnen wäre vielleicht noch, dass die "datei" http://stats.dota2.be/matchstats/32413589 immer informationen über die letzten 10 spiele enthält wenn man keine parameter angibt.
diese herunterzuladen ist mir auch bereits gelungen über "normale" requests zum downloaden.
aber wie mach ich das jetzt mit den parametern ?

kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus leider (das mit dem normalen runterladen war auch mehr copy & paste als selbst drauf kommen)


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jul 2012)

Ganz genauso, das sind doch nur GET Parameter die du da änderst.


----------



## hüteüberhüte (22. Jul 2012)

Die Website lässt sich ganz normal über java.net.URL und java.io.BufferedReader einlesen. Die Parameter schreibst du einfach in die Adresse. Der Inhalt lässt sich mit Regex (java.util.regex.Pattern, java.util.regex.Matcher) parsen


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jul 2012)

Naja, zum parsen des Contents würd ich dann doch eher auf ne JSON library zurückgreifen.


----------



## Kele87 (22. Jul 2012)

ja aber als ich das getan habe hat er mir jedes mal die datei so ausgelesen als hätte ich keine parameter übergeben (also es wurden nur die letzten 10 partien angezeigt)


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jul 2012)

Dann hast du was falsch gemacht?

Zeig doch mal den Code mit dem du das ausprobiert hast.


----------



## bygones (22. Jul 2012)

problem ist doch wenn ein paar hidden parameter dabei sind ?!


----------

